# What's the best Largemouth Bass Lake in Michigan?



## Greenbush future

Lake Orion is quite good and I have seen 9-10#ers out of it!


----------



## javelin

Greenbush future said:


> Lake Orion is quite good and I have seen 9-10#ers out of it!


9-10lb BASS!!! Are you talking Lake Orion Texas?

Orion does have some very nice bass, I've seen up to 6lbs, but there is no need to over do it!


----------



## fishonbb

*I talked to a guy that gave me permission to fish little pine island lake and he said there are 14# bass in there :lol: . I didnt want to correct him and let him down because he is nice and gives me permission. I did catch one close to 5#.*


----------



## javelin

fishonbb said:


> *I talked to a guy that gave me permission to fish little pine island lake and he said there are 14# bass in there :lol: . I didnt want to correct him and let him down because he is nice and gives me permission. I did catch one close to 5#.*


Some people just don't have any idea! Not knocking them for it, just have to be careful about the info you get from people.


----------



## MEL

javelin said:


> Some people just don't have any idea! Not knocking them for it, just have to be careful about the info you get from people.


 
Lets see, we've got 10lbs bass from Orion. 14lbs bass from Little pine.:coco: 
What next? 18lbers from Quarton lake in Birmingham???

(reminds me of the guy on MSF who says his In-Law has several BrookTrout that weight 24lbs!!! The world record Brookie is only 14lbs!!! )

So right now im smelling the Belly Busters on the grill at Brays, 9 & Dequindre, gotta go get me some, bye


----------



## roger23

Lets see some pictures of these big bass anything over 7lbs


----------



## ESOX

MMMMMm Brays. We fetched a couple of sacks of them for lunch last week. Drove from 8 and Southfield to get them. Don't know how many slider joints we passed on the way. Can't beat Brays.


----------



## clucas

Let's stay focused guys, dinners over :lol: . I hate jack *****es that claim their lake's got 14 lb bass, and 24lb brookies, ridiculous. Anyway back to the subject best bass lakes in michigan.


----------



## Bassman Dan

The state record bass is 11.94 lbs. I'd really like to see a 14lbs bass out of MI.:yikes: Seems like everyone I talk to says they caught a 27-inch or a 9lbs+ bass in Michigan. Most of these people I have never even seen catch a fish. I think alot of people that are not used to catching fish don't know how much a 18 inch bass really weighs, so it must be 9lbs+:lol: .If you don't know how much a fish weighs, buy a scale. Sorry lets get back on subject.


----------



## fishonbb

:lol: *My vote goes to the little private lk.(campground) south near benton harbor. Only have a kodak pic. of the 7.1# i caught out of there and two 6#. Took a friend out there and he also caught a 6# all of which went back in the lk. except i needed one on the wall (7.1#).*


----------



## javelin

I only live about 1 mile from BRAY'S ....................... UMMM .................. BRAYS ................... UMMM.....................BRAY'S.................UMMM.......

Sorry I got hypnotized at the thought of lunch at Bray's today!

Back on the subject Cass Lake can be a pretty good smallmouth lake for #'s.

Lakeville Lake has some flat out hogs!

The biggest bass I ever caught was a 6.7lb largemouth out of Pickeral Lake in the Pinckney Rec Area (the boat launch has been closed ) Must have got big and fat eating those trout they used to plant.


----------



## Stugots

You guys are killing me, where is bray's?


----------



## Can't Touch This

Kent Lake gets my vote, heres some proof 







[/IMG]
my personal best at over 7 lbs 


















brothers best at 6.5 pounds 

also some nice smallies too 







[/IMG]


----------



## javelin

Stugots said:


> You guys are killing me, where is bray's?


SW corner of 9 Mile and Dequindre.:chillin:


----------



## MEL

javelin said:


> I only live about 1 mile from BRAY'S ....................... UMMM .................. BRAYS ................... UMMM.....................BRAY'S.................UMMM.......
> 
> Sorry I got hypnotized at the thought of lunch at Bray's today!
> 
> Back on the subject Cass Lake can be a pretty good smallmouth lake for #'s.
> 
> Lakeville Lake has some flat out hogs!
> 
> The biggest bass I ever caught was a 6.7lb largemouth out of Pickeral Lake in the Pinckney Rec Area (the boat launch has been closed ) Must have got big and fat eating those trout they used to plant.


I've always had good luck on White Lake in White Lake Twp. Plenty of 
3+lbers and bigger. I used to live on Cass lake, way to friggen busy in the summer to fish it. Lots of eye candy tho. And yes, Kent lake is a fine, fine
bass lake. Never had much luck on Lakeville.


----------



## RKP514

I would have to say a small private lake in Constantive MI. I have only been able to fish it once since my cousins friend is the only one who has permission to fish it from the landowner and he took us out on it. My cousin and I went in my cousins boat and the guy and a couple others went on his boat. My cousin and I boated over 24 bass in about 2 1/2 hours and lost about another 40 with over 100 hits. Biggest one that day was only around 4 lbs, but my cousins friend has an 8 lb 4 oz on his wall and he also caught 2 more that went 8 this year. He said his biggest out of there was a 10 lb 3 oz, but my question was why didn't he have that one on his wall instead of the 8 lb 4 oz. The lake is nothing but weeds with some openings in the middle. We fished with Zoom Horny Toads right on top of the weeds and the bass would just bust through the weeds to get the bait. Awesome experience! I had 3 on that I would assume would have went 5+, but they all broke my line. Once they got down in the weeds it was heck to get them back out. Since I have started using fireline which should eliminate the breakoffs. I guess the best day my cousins friend has had on the lake was when he boated almost 200 bass. If you ask me that sounds nuts, but it's what he said, so don't bash me on this.

The second best spot I have for bass is actually a small river in St. Joe county. It is awesome for smallmouth. My cousin and I floated it one day and boated 18 smallies and 4 largemouth. The biggest smallie was 17" and the biggest largemouth was roughly 3 1/2 lbs. Anyhow just thought I would add to the list of best bass lakes in MI.

Ryan


----------



## BassFisher91

May be not the greatest lake in MI, but it is the best Lake I have access to, and thats Lobdell. I have seen and caught many big bass out of that lake.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

MEL said:


> So right now im smelling the Belly Busters on the grill at Brays, 9 & Dequindre, gotta go get me some, bye


 
I'd pay good money for a few of them bad boys. Havent had one in over 10 years since I moved to crappy Florida. Last Bray's I knew of was in westland on Ford road just west of wayne road

Id have to say Bellaire lake in Antrim county. I put 2 int he boat at 4.8 and 5.4 and missed 1 that prolly would have dwarfed them both


----------



## javelin

The Fishing Pollock said:


> I'd pay good money for a few of them bad boys. Havent had one in over 10 years since I moved to crappy Florida. Last Bray's I knew of was in westland on Ford road just west of wayne road
> 
> Id have to say Bellaire lake in Antrim county. I put 2 int he boat at 4.8 and 5.4 and missed 1 that prolly would have dwarfed them both


Give me your address and some money, I'll ship some to you!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

I wonder if sitting in that wax paper all greezy liek that will make um better?


----------

